# Summer Stress blend



## parshisa (Apr 24, 2020)

Just ordered a bag of summer stress blend from Yard Mastery (by Sunniland). Looks like it is 7-0-20. Does anyone has any experience with it? Thus far i've been spoon feeding my st aug every couple of weeks at 2-3/lbs rate with XGN 8-1-8 with really good results, Although it's getting pretty hot our here in Houston area so I wonder if extra K wold help (really seeing some heat stress in certain areas of the lawn).


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

parshisa said:


> Just ordered a bag of summer stress blend from Yard Mastery (by Sunniland). Looks like it is 7-0-20. Does anyone has any experience with it? Thus far i've been spoon feeding my st aug every couple of weeks at 2-3/lbs rate with XGN 8-1-8 with really good results, Although it's getting pretty hot our here in Houston area so I wonder if extra K wold help (really seeing some heat stress in certain areas of the lawn).


Have you ever done a soil test? I apply SOP every 2 weeks 0-0-50 every 2 weeks because I'm extremely low on K. My soil is sandy and doesn't hold nutrients very well. 
Extra K will help if your soil needs it.


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

I've been looking to try this myself too. In your case, I would assume you're already applying enough K unless a soil test showed otherwise. I keep up with the heat by hand watering some stressed spots.

Fill us in on your results.


----------



## parshisa (Apr 24, 2020)

Interesting, just got an info email from The Lawn Care Nut, where he suggest summer stress blend for cool season lawns, but mentions nothing about it for warm season lawns, which I have - st aug. any suggestions on why would that be the case?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I have read mixed messaging on the effects of "syringing" but it works VERY well here in Florida. I do 5 minutes per zone in the middle of the day.

@parshisa, LCN's latest messaging is related to cool-season lawns that are going dormant in the heat. We warm-season guys might have heat stressed lawns but as long as we keep them irrigated they shouldn't go dormant.


----------

